# Sandboxie ... is it safe, worth it?



## MA-Caver (Mar 10, 2009)

Dao had posted on another thread this link http://www.sandboxie.com/ I went to check it out... and am curious about it... can someone explain little more about it? Is it designed to when I visit a site it gathers all the crap that the site might have attached to it (phishers, ads, etc.) and puts it all on one spot so that when I run C-cleaner that program will have just one spot to go to and eliminate? Or...???


----------



## Dao (Mar 10, 2009)

Nope you don't need to run CCcleaner to get rid of all that junk.  All you have to do is delete the sandbox.  You have to run your browser within the sandox for it to protect you.  As long I ran my browser in my sandbox I never got infected with spyware, virsues, etc.  When you install a program within the sandbox your system won't get infected, outside of it you will.  You still need a antivirus program but sandboxie is a nice addiction.    http://www.sandboxie.com/index.php?HelpTopics


----------



## crushing (Mar 10, 2009)

It looks like application rather than OS level virtualization.

Here is information about how a competitor to Sandboxie works.  They are likely similar in how they work.

While there may be promises of safety, I wouldn't get lax in antivirus and standard precautions.  http://anti-virus-rants.blogspot.com/search/label/virtualization


----------

